# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Angelin Preljocaj (koreograf)

## ornament

*Balet - Angelin Preljocaj (koreograf)*


*Nje nga me te medhenjte koreograf te ketyre 20 vjeteve te fundit.*

----------


## ornament

Sot ndihem i frymezuar. Aresyja. Dje pashe ne teatrin e famshem te Parisit, Théâtre des Champs-Elysées, çfaqjen e baletit Romeo e Xhuliete te Preljocaj.
Fantastike. Loje e frymezuar e trupes se 'Ballet Angelin Preljocaj', e cila me kalimin e viteve po fiton eksperience, maturi e nje profesionalizem te vertete. Fama e Preljocaj ka bere qe partenariteti si dhe fondet e trupes te rriten, gjate vitit 2002 trupa ka rekrutuar kercyes me pervoje te madhe internacionale. Ajo tashti matet pa frike me trupat me ne ze te Parisit dhe Europes. Kete e ndiem dhe ne salle, hehe, balerinat na u duken me te holla e fine, me me fizik e force se disa vite me pare. Pjesa ishte me te vertet dinamike.
Ajo me pelqeu me shume se Cazanova, te cilen pata rastin ta shikoja vjet ne Palais Garnier luajtur nga trupa prestigjioze e Ballet Opera de Paris me yjet e saj.

----------


## katana

SHQIPTARI PRELJOCAJ  MITI I KERCIMIT MODERN ...



Nga Vasil Qesari



   ... Nga 2 gjer më 21 qershor, Angjelin Perljocaj, koreografi i shquar me orgjinë shqiptare, *figura emblematike e baletit modern bashkëkohor*, po jep me mjaft sukses në Teatrin Kombëtar të Marsejës, premierën e pjesës Rreth përvojës jetësore ( Near Life Experience - më 2 korrik do të konkurojë edhe në Festivalin e Dansit në Montpellier ). "Mbas teknologjisë së sofistikuar të paraqitur në baletin mjaft të sukseshëm Helikopter, masave të gjalla trupore në pjesën MC 14/22 e nudove të baletit Shenjtëri Pranvere -shkruan ndër të tjera e përditshmja franceze Liberation - Preljocaj na paraqet një pjesë endërrimtare, shoqëruar me muzikën e bandës sonore të filmit Vetëvrasja e Virgjëreshës të Sofia Coppola, e cila është punuar për herë të parë për një pjesë të tillë.

... Toni i baletit jepet qysh në sekuencat e para. Një njeri lengon e hiqet zvarrë i mbështjellë në një formë metalike e cila i ngjan një shkalle nga ato që përdorin arbitrat e volejbollit. Pranë tij, një femër e ulur në karrige shfryn e kenaqur e lëshon njëherësh edhe ca klithma hareje. Eshtë ora e pushimit të mbas drekës. Gjithëçka që vazhdon me pas, ruan e shfaq pikërisht këtë atmosfere përgjumje, mungesë të vetvehtes, të heqjes dorë, të lëshimit të saj, të braktisjes. Angjelin Preljocaj shpjegon se, gjithë kjo është shprehje e " nocionit të rrëmbimit i cili përcakton njëherësh një sensacion verbues e të lëbyrshëm e njëkohësisht një impulsion violent i egzistencës së individit ". 

  ... Angjelin Perljocaj është sot një koreograf me reputacion të padiskutueshëm ndërkombëtar. Ka më tepër se 13 vjet që, me artin dhe talentin e tij, ai lë gjurmë të pashlyeshme në skenat franceze e ato të huaja me koreografinë e tij tejet kontemporane ku, ndjenjat, gjymtyrët  e trupat fluturojne me lëvizje plot hare e dinamizëm. Për të kuptuar e çmuar baletin e Preljocajt, nuk është e thenë të jesh specialist. Në çdo krijim të tij ajo që nuk mungon kurrë është emocioni. Baleti i tij ka herë-herë një gjuhë te ashpër, marramendëse por edhe patetike, pasionante, sensuale e sipas shijeve të kohës. Gjuha e tij koreografike është po aq e pastër sa edhe pathosi dhe ideja e tij, shoqëruar me një vizion filosofik egzistencialist i cili ben që krijimtaria e tij të jetë në kufijtë më të avancuar të artit kontemporan.  

... Ju duhet ta ndejni vehten tepër krenar sepse jeni i pari francez që keni krijuar koreografinë e një baleti në New York City Ballet - i pat thenë Angjelin Preljocajt, në vitin 1997, drejtori i kësaj kompanie të famëshme amerikane, Peter Martin. Por, ai spëlqen ti rrikthehet këtij kujtimi e të tregojë për të me krenari, sepse ai është kërkues e punën e tij nuk e cilëson kurrë të përkryer. Edhe pse, trupa e tij private me 24 kërcimtarë është polivalente dhe arrin të bejë gjithëçka e të verë në jetë gjithë idetë e projektet e tij futuriste.Angjelin Prelocaj, i shkruan pjesët e tij me hollësi e gjer në detaje, si të ishin partitura muzikore. Një metodë e punës e artit të tij, ku përshkruhet çdo ide e levizje e ku, kapërthimet e trupave, pershkruhen gjer ne detaje. Kjo gjë  shpjegon Preljocaj - i jep lehtësi të veçantë kuptimit dhe realizimit të interpretimit çdo kërcimtari, sepse ai mbështet mbi një strukturë objektive të lëvizjes dhe e mishëron atë me vetë ndjejshmërinë e tij. 
             Temat e preferuara të Angjelin Preljocaj?... Dashuria, njeriu, lufta, puna, pra një koreografi që frymëzon ndjenja e përjetësi, por që i ka burimet në jetën e përditëshme...

----------


## katana

ANGJELIN  PRELJOCAJ


Biografi artistike


Lindur ne Francë me 1957 nga një familje shqiptare, Angjelin Preljocaj, një prej figurave më të shquara të koreografisë së dansit bashkëkohor në Europë e në bote, kreu fillimisht një shkollë të dansit klasik nenë drejtimin e Christian Conté e Martine Chaumet. Më pas, ai iu përkushtua kërcimit modern e për këtë studjoi në Schola Cantorum të ***** Waehner. Vazhdoi më tej studimet në New-York  me drejtues Zena Rommet e Merce Cunningham ( 1980 ). Pas kthimit në Francë hyri në kompaninë Quentin Rouiller në qytetin Caen e më pas punoi në Qendrën Kombëtare të Baletit Modern në Anger, të drejtuar nga Viola Farber. 



1982 - 1984

Punon si kërcimtar në Montpellier, në kompaninë e Dominique Bagouet. Eshtë pikërisht aty që Preljocaj  ben edhe sprovat e para të vërteta si koreograf duke bashkëpunuar me Michel Kéléménis, me të cilin realizon Aventurat koloniale, balet për dy kërcimtarë i cili u paraqit me sukses në Festivalin e Montpellier, në korrik të vitit 1984. Preljocaj kërcen me emra të njohur të baletit bashkëkohor si, Quentin Rouillier, Viola Farber dhe Dominique Bagouet. 



1984- 1985

Në dhjetor të vitit 1984, Angjelin Preljocaj, arrin të realizojë endrrën e jetës. Të  krijojë trupën e tij e cila instalohet në Champignys-sur-Marne. I entusiazmuar se tashmë, mund të fluturojë me krahët e tij, ai krijon Lotët e bardhë, venë në skenë nga Shtëpia e Baletit Modern ne Lyon. Në konkursin e 17 -të Ndërkombëtar të Koreografisë në Bagnolet, me baletin e tij Tregu i zi, fiton çmimin e akorduar nga Ministria e Kulturës. 



1986-1988

Laureat i çmimit "Villa Médicis - Hors les murs", Preljocaj shkon në Japoni ku punon në teatrin Nô. Mbas kthimit, krijon baletin Halili Romeo për Festivalin e Avignon e, gjatë një periudhe stazhi në CNDN, ( Qendra Kombëtare e Kërcimit Bashkëkohor ) në Angers, krijon Likerna mishi ( 1988 ). Në bashkëpunim me Teatrin Kontemporan të Dansit në Paris, realizon e vë në skenë baletet Mbulesaka e kuqe dhe Likerna Mishi.



1989- 1990 

Me koreografinë e baleteve Heronjve tanë, Halili Romeo, Likerna mishi dhe Dasma, krijimtaria e Preljocaj tenton të afirmohet edhe me tej si një « grafi e emocionit » ( graphie de l'émotion ), një lloj kercimi me lëvizje të shpejta të cilat krijojnë kende të përsëritshëm e që shoqërohen me hove të vrullshme e fluturime të thyera ( të shprehura me një lirizëm violent shoqëruar me sensualizëm të dukshëm e të pastër). Për Biennalen e Dansit në Val-de-Marne, Prelocaj paraqet versionin dhe vizionin e tij modern të baletit Dasma të Stravinskit ( 1989 ) e, pastaj, realizon për trupën e Baletit të Operas së Lyon-it, një version futurist të Romeo e Zhuljeta të Prokofievit, në bashkëpunim me piktorin e njohur Enki Bilal ( 1990 ). 

       Ndërkohë, kompania e tij shndrohet në Qender Koreografike Kombëtare për   Champigny-sur-Marne e Val de Marne. Preljocaj krijon koreografinë e një filmi me metrazh të shkurtër te porositur nga Muzeu Orsej me titull Torno druri. Merr çmimin e S.A.C.D e nderohet me titullin Kalorës i Urdhërit Kombëtar të Arteve e Letërsisë. Krijon koreografinë e baletit Nyja lidhëse, porositur nga Biennalia e Dansit te Val-de-Marne. Koregorafia e tij Lotë të bardhë vihet në skenë nga Baleti i Operas se Lionit.



1990-1991

Së bashku me Patricia Desmortier realizon një film të frymëzuar nga koreografia e baletit Dasma. Krijon E hidhura Amerikë për llogari të Bienales së Dansit si edhe Romeo e Juliette për Operan e Baletit në Lion.Realizon një seri filmash me metrazh të shkurtër nenë titullin Letra nga Amerika .


1992

Puna e tij në Teatrin Kombëtar të Dansit dhe Imazhit ( TNDI ) në Châteauvallon kurorëzohet me krijimin e Lëkura e botës Po atë vit, Angjelin Preljocaj, merr Cmimin e Madh Kombëtar të Dansit, dhene nga Ministria e Kultures. Realizon filmin me metrazh të shkurtër Nyja Lidhëse, për te cilin merr Cmimin e madh Ndërkombëtar të Video-Dansit.



1993

Balleti Preljocaj propozohet të bëhet trupa e Baletit Kombëtar Bashkëkohor të qytetit Toulon. Ndërkohë, për shkak të sulmit që i bëhet si artist me orgjinë të huaj nga e djathta ekstreme e Frontit Nacional, heq dore nga projekti. Kompania e tij ftohet në Pallatin Garnier, ku paraqitet me pjesën Homazh për baletin rus. Në vitin në vazhdim Preljocaj krijon pjesën Parku për kërcimtaret e Baletit të Operas në Chateauvallon. Krijon Parada dhe Spektri i Trendafilit për Operan e Parisit.



1994-1995

Kompania e Dansit Bashkëkohor të Londres ( London Contemporany Dance ) ve në skenë koreografinë e tij të Lëkura e Botës. Kompania e Preljocaj merr emrin Baleti Preljocaj. Krijon Ese për kohën e ikur. I jepet çmimi i Benois de danse për koreografinë e baletit Parku në teatrin Balshoj të Moskës. Krijon Lajmi i Shenjtë  pjesë për dy kërcimtarë. Dorëzon në teatrin e Baletit në Munich ( Gjermani ) pjesën  Zogu i zjarrtë  etj.



1996 

Trupa e Baletit Preljocaj vendoset në Cité du Livre të qytetit Aix-en-Provence. Merr titullin Officier në Urdhërin Kombëtar të Letersise e arteve. Realizon një version te ri të Romeo e Juliette për trupën e tij prej 24 kërcimtaresh. Trupa e Baletit të Montecarlos realizon koreografinë e pjesës së tij Spektri i Trendafilit. Po ashtu, koreografia e Likerna Mishi,  merret nga trupa e baletit të Toscanës në Itali. 



1997

Sukses i dyfishtë në New York : Angjelin Preljocaj dhe kompania e tij debutojnë në Teatrin Xhois (Joyce Theatre) me pjesët Lajmi i Shenjtë, Spektri i Trendafilit, Dasma e, ndërkohë, koreografi i talentuar ftohet nga Peter Martins, drejtor i New York City Ballet, për të realizuar një balet për trupën e tij ne kuadrin e veprimtarise "Diamond Project". Krijon Peizazh pa beteje e cila prezantohet në festivalin e Avinjonit. Merr çmimin Fitoret e Muzikës për baletin Romeo e Juliette. Koreografia e pjesës Spektri i trendafilit merret nga baleti i Helsinkit. Krijon pjesën  Ekstravaganca për New-York City Ballet. Fiton çmimin The Bessie për baletin Lajmi i Shenjtë në takimin e 13-të të dansit në New-York...



1998 - 1999

I jepet dekorata e lartë Kalorës i Legjionit te Nderit ( Légion dHonneur ). Krijon pjesën Kazanova për Baletin e Operas së Parisit si edhe pjesën Centaurët për Bienelen e Val de Marne. Koreografia e baletetit të tij Spektri i Trendafilit vihet ne skene nga Trupa e Baletit të Rio de Zhanejero. Merr Cmimin e Madh Nderkombetar te Video-Danse për baletin Parku ( 1999 ). Ve në skene baletin   Dasma në Lisbone dhe Spektri i Trendafilit për trupën e Baletit Kombëtar të Helsinkit si edhe krijon koregrafinë e baletit Kurkush nuk martohet me meduzat. 



2000-2001

Krijon baletin Portrete me trupa në kuadrin e manifestimeve Danses 2000 ne Aix-en-Provence. Në Operan Gjermane të Berlinit vihet në skenë koreografia e baletit të tij Parku. Krijon Pranverë e Shenjtë, një prodhim franko-gjerman me pjesëmarjen e Baletit Preljocaj e Baletit Staatoper, nenë drejtimin muzikor të Daniel Barenboim. Po ketë vit krijon baletet Helikopter dhe MC/22 me të cilët paraqitet në Bienalen e Val de Marne dhe korr një sukses të jashtëzakonshëm.



2003

2 qershor. Në Teatrin Kombëtar të Marsejës jepet me sukses premiera e pjesës së tij të fundit Rreth përvojës jetësore.


Pergatitur nga Vasil Qesari

----------


## ornament

Ankesa e pare, i drejtohet moderatorit qe temen time KUSHTUAR Preljocaj-t e perziu me historine e dansit duke e bere lesh e li.
Doja ti "krijoja" diçka personale ketij artisti te MADH, jo ngase ai eshte shqiptar, por vetem per ti kthyer ne nje fare menyre falenderim per; emocionin e ndjenjat qe me kane pershkuar kur kam pare ne salle disa nga baletet e tij. 
Ket teme te hapur doja ta mbushja me material kohe me kohe, qe lexuesi shqiptar te njihej me Te e nepermjet tij dhe me Kercimin si nje shprehje artistike e mirefillte.
Po te lini ju, hemmm! Ju ta beni haram djersen e mirekuptimin..............

Ankesen e dyte, e kam per perkthyesin shokun Vasil qe ma perkthen fjale per fjale çdo gje, sikur e ka per detyre te shenjte e per mision patriotik.
O Vasil o truthare, po vete Preljocaj e ka titulluar baletin e fundit NEAR LIFE EXPERIENCE, pra ne anglisht, megjithese ai (siç mund ta marresh me mend dhe ti) di fare mire frengjisht. Atehere PSE? Si thu ti KOKRROTE, apo i ka shpetu goja.

E kur francezet vete nuk ja fransizojne ket titull anglez, atehere del ti si gjel e ja shqiperon. Apo ku do e tregosh mangesine e trurit ndryshe.

ps; Katana flm nderit per postimim por siç e sheh nuk ja vlen me ne ket teme "komunale" te historise se dansit. Çiao!

----------


## ornament

Disa saktesime per sa thashe me lart ne lidhje me perkthimin.

Centre chorégraphique national (CCN), ka kuptimin me shume Qendra Koreografike Shteterore sesa Qendra Koreografike Kombetare.
Ne frengjisht Nation i thone Kombit por edhe Shtetit. Keto dy fjale qe per francezet, si nje shtet i vjeter, jane shume te aferta per ne kane kuptime me te ndryshme.
Kombi eshte me i patjetersueshem sesa Shteti. Tek ne diçka KOMBETARE ka kuptimim e pashkaterrueshme, ndersa diçka Shtetrore eshte provizore.

Ne France nuk eshte vetem trupa e Preljocaj-t qe quhet CCN (Centre chorégraphique nacional) e bazuar ne Aix-en-Provence, por jane dhjetra te tilla ane e mbane vendit, prandaj dhe rendesia e tyre "kombetare" eshte e paket. Per me teper qendra te tilla varen nga financimi i komunes ku ato vendosen si dhe suksesi artistik. Pa ket ato mbyllen.
Prandaj dhe Prejlocaj e braktisi Toulon-in dhe u vendos ne Aix. Pasi me ardhjen e Frontit Nacional ne fuqi ne Toulon, ata e pergjysmuan fondin per Dansin qe prekte direkt trupen e Preljocaj, dhe jo ngase ai u luftua si artist me origjine te huaj. Per nga aresimi, kultura e vepra, francezet si ai jane te pakte, sikur Hitleri te ringjallet perseri ate se lufton njeri.
Pra si perfundim CCN do te thote vetem qe trupa financohet nga fonde publike nen kujdestarine e ministrise se Kultures dhe s'eshte trupe private e pavarur. Ngaqe arti eshte shume e veshtire sot te mbijetoje pa perkrahjen e shtetit.

Tjeter, kot per informacion vajta ne nje web-sit ruse dhe pashe qe edhe ata "Le Sacre du printemps" ishte e shkruar ne frengjisht. Pse? Ngaqe Igor Stravinski kompozitori i pjeses megjithese rus e ka titulluar keshtu.
Vasili ket titull e perkthen "Pranvere e shenjte" qe per shqiptarin ska asnje lidhje me realitetin, per me teper ai thote qe Preljocaj bazohet ne krijimtarine e tij nga jeta e preditshme tone.
Atehere per cilen pranvere te shenjte behet fjale. 'Le Sacre du printemps' dtth Shenjteria e pranveres, e çdo pranvere, e jo vetem e njeres siç nenkupton perkthimi Pranvere e shenjte. Behet fjale kur çelin lulet, mbin bari e ngoh dielli, kur ne gjakun tone vershojne ndjenjat e na ngrihen dejet perpjete, kur nje prekje krahu apo nje shale femre na eksiton pa mase. Qe ne fillim te pjeses, kercimtaret heqin breket dhe i hedhin bujshem perpara veshtrimit te djemve, gjate gjithe çfaqjes ato kercejne keshtu, pra pa breke.
Foto e dyte lart eshte mbyllja, kur heroinen kryesore pasi e zhveshin fare lakuriq e sakrifikojne barbarisht.

----------


## ornament

Kush e di ate "germo tare germo", dhe une tu germu shihni çfare bukuroshi prej Shqypnie gjeta:

----------


## ornament

hej kush nga ju trimat e anglishtes ma perkthen kete artikull, besoj se i vlen kesaj teme:

"NE AGIMIN e shek. te 21-te, po shikoj nje kthese dialektore, e cila i largohet pasionit te abstraktes dhe drejtohet drejt nje sinkronizimi ideal te te gjitha arteve ne balet. Ky ishte qellimi i Diaghilevit 100 vjet me pare dhe pikerisht ky eshte impulsi prapa punes se Angelin Preljocaj dhe disa koreografeve te tjere te kohes sone.

Preljocaj ka pas thene se eshte detyre e koreografeve te sotem te ndjekin aventuren e Diaghilevit. Dhe ai ka te drejte. Si rrjedhoje njerzve u duhet te riedukohen mbi menyren si ata e shikojne baletin sot, disi inferior, pa e kuptuar se filozofia dhe letersia kane pjesen e tyre ne nje koreografi.

  Kritiket punojne duke u mbeshtetur tek format teorike ose dhe duke u mbeshtetur tek njohurite e mara nga historia. Por gjithmone duhet te kemi ne mendje se suksesi i baletit nuk varet ne asnje lloj teorie. Kritikat e keqija na largojne nga eksperienca e kercimit duke na hedhur ne kthetrat e teorise. Teorite shpeshehere nuk jane te drejta me fenomenologjine e kercimit. Mjafton te kujtojme thenjen e Paskalit se "Zemra ka arsye, te cilat arsyeja nuk i njeh" - publiku e kupton kete shprehje. 

  At the twentieth century's dusk, there was more than a touch of the ostrich to American ballet criticism, what with our heads so often buried in the sands of abstraction. We may yet look back and find that William Forsythe's Orfeo, Roland Petit's Proust and Preljocaj's Romeo and Juliet or La Stravaganza are not only masterworks but also models for the future: Music, drama, painting and philosophy are allies, not distractions in creating truth on stage and suggesting ineffable mysteries. Ballet began by telling tales in motion. There are new tales to tell, new truths to find. This is an exciting time for dancers and for dance."


_Per mungese kohe, ndryshimin ne anglisht/shqip do e vazhdoj me vone - Fiori_

----------


## shigjeta

Skene nga baleti "Shote dhe Azem Galica" Dy nga solistet kryesor te baletit shqiptar - Albana Sulejmani dhe Ilir Kerni

----------


## Monica

> _Postuar më parë nga ornament_ 
> *Ankesa e pare, i drejtohet moderatorit qe temen time KUSHTUAR Preljocaj-t e perziu me historine e dansit duke e bere lesh e li.
> Doja ti "krijoja" diçka personale ketij artisti te MADH, jo ngase ai eshte shqiptar, por vetem per ti kthyer ne nje fare menyre falenderim per; emocionin e ndjenjat qe me kane pershkuar kur kam pare ne salle disa nga baletet e tij. 
> Ket teme te hapur doja ta mbushja me material kohe me kohe, qe lexuesi shqiptar te njihej me Te e nepermjet tij dhe me Kercimin si nje shprehje artistike e mirefillte.
> Po te lini ju, hemmm! Ju ta beni haram djersen e mirekuptimin..............
> 
> Ankesen e dyte, e kam per perkthyesin shokun Vasil qe ma perkthen fjale per fjale çdo gje, sikur e ka per detyre te shenjte e per mision patriotik.
> O Vasil o truthare, po vete Preljocaj e ka titulluar baletin e fundit NEAR LIFE EXPERIENCE, pra ne anglisht, megjithese ai (siç mund ta marresh me mend dhe ti) di fare mire frengjisht. Atehere PSE? Si thu ti KOKRROTE, apo i ka shpetu goja.
> 
> ...



Si rubrike mu duk shume interesante dhe fillova duke i lexuar me shume kureshtje. Ne pergjithesi familja ime ka shume artista duke filluar qe nga prinderit e mi, po ashtu edhe balerine ( si ne kete rubrike) dhe si duket ky fakt me solli mua ne kete rubrike....pasi fillova te lexoja shkrimet dhe komentet, biografite ose edhe perkthimet, me ra ne sy dicka: Ofendimi dhe banaliteti i disa njerezve ne forum, duke bere komente rreth njerezve qe ndoshta kurre si kane njohur, dhe po te gjendem perballe ketyre njerezve do te ndihen shume te vegjel.....
Njerezit diskutojme , debatojme por jo te kalojne ne ofendime dhe vulgaritet...Do tju pyesja a e njihni personalisht Vasil Qesarin? A e njihni karrieren e tij dhe cfare pozite ka ky person ne jeten franceze? A e njihni bagazhin e tij, nivelin qe ai komunikon dhe jeton? Une e njoh personalisht dhe kam komunikuar me te, dhe e di qe eshte shume i sukseshem ne france ....kam lexuar intervistat e tij dhe shkrimet aq te bukura dhe optimiste... dhe komentet qe gazetat dhe revistat franceze kane dhene per Vasil Qesarin!
Perpara se te komentoni njerez qe kane vene emer dhe jane te suksesshem , analizoni vetveten dhe permbajuni temes , nqs nuk mundeni, mos e larmoni rubriken me ofendime por vetem lexoni, dhe heshtni....dhe sa per dijeni Vasil Qesari zoteron shume gjuhe te huaja.....

ps me falni per kete sqarim ( jashte temes) qe duhet te beja, por smund te heshtja , sidomos kur flitet dhe komentohet per njerez te afte dhe te sukseshem qe lene gjurme ...

Me kenaqesi do vazhdoj ti lexoj diskutimet tuaja ne rubriken e Artit Shqiptar!!
:^engjello

----------


## pagan

nga baleti fundit i Preljocajt "Near Life Experience"

----------


## katana

zoti pagan me ke premtuar nje shfaqje te preljocaj ne Paris. 
un jam dy ore larg kshq vetem me lajmero se vij menjehere. 

gjithashtu do ta marr kameran me qira sa per ate nate

----------


## peoples

...Kisha degjuar per nje balerin (Shkodran) qe korrte shume sukses dhe admirime nga publiku francez.Vitet kaluan dhe une, fatmirsisht dola ne "perendim" per te studiuar;keshtu qe perfitova te "nuhasja" dicka te ndryshme nga ajo qe "lexoja" nga shtypi apo fjalet neper kafenete e Shqiperise se mjeruar ne pafundesi.
Rasti me solli qe te beja nje vizite te bukur ne nje qytet bregdetar ne France (Marseille). Aty njoha nje vajze te bukur Shiptare dhe qe studimet e baletit i kishin pelqyer gjithmone (megjithese nuk studjon per balet). U ndjeva pak ngushte me diskutimet qe patem (ashtu siç edhe me postimet e disa pjesmarresve ne kete teme, shume e bukur, shkruar me aq mjeshteri dhe dashuri profesionale; edhe pse shkruar nga njerez Shqip-foles...),kjo per faktin se nuk kam pasur asnjehere mundesine te lexoj apo te shikoj balete.Kjo vajze e bukur dhe shume e embel me propozoi te shkonim te shikonim nje Debat-Analize qe do te bente kompania e Angjelini-t,per baletin ne pergjithesi dhe per disa nga balerinet kontemporan sot ne France.Ishte nje mrekulli,pastaj dhe vajza qe me shoqeronte ishte shume terheqese,kishte nje shtat te mahnitshem dhe sy teper rrezellues.Faqet i kishte si dy molle te kuqe gati per tu kafshuar.Duart te holla dhe shume te buta.Keshtu qe une ate dite ne Aix en Provence ndjehesha ne "parajse".Pasi pime nje kafe,jo dhe aq e shijshme si ne Itali (nuk e di por francezet kane shume gjera te mira por,kafeja duhet te quhet nje specialitet Italian),u drejtuam tek godina qe do mbahej ku debat.Aty u fol vetem frengjisht,duke shoqeruar fjalet me pjese filmike te vallezimeve me te suksesshme te disa trupave kontemporane sot ne France.Drejtori artistik i trupes qe drejton Angjelini (me origjine Italiane),bente nje prezantim 5-minutesh te disa vallezimeve dhe pastaj jepte fjalen te pranishmeve per te shprehur mendimet apo dhe per te propozuar.Diskutime me shume shije!Shikoja me syte e mi qe Franca me te vertete ka arsimuar shume diktatore qe ne te kaluaren apo dhe sot udheheqin shtete te shumta,por ne teresi shikoja qe kishte kulture,mirkuptim dhe dashuri per te rene.Une fatkeqesisht,nuk kam shume pasuri ne gjuhen frenge (gje qe do e deshiroja),por vura re qe kishte teper qetesi kur njeri fliste ndersa te tjeret degjonin.Nuk flitej per nje baerin qe ishte me origjine Shqiptare por,per nje individ qe me nje force madheshtore kishte mundur te kalonte pengesa te tmerrshme,nje nder to dhe pengesa e familjes se tij,shume tradicionale (fanatike).Per kete aspekt edhe motra e tij qe ka shkruar nje liber (titullin nuk e kam),prek kete teme te familjes.
Pra,duke "lundruar"neper oqeane,meqenese ishte nje kontakt i afert dhe teper i bukur,preka dhe une (ose u mundova) kete teme;por gjithnje duke qene jo ne lartesine e disa personave qe shoh qe jane shume te pergatitur,por mbi te gjitha me kurajo.
Kalofshi mire aty ku jeni.

----------


## pagan

po nga i njejti balet.



ps, kata e ke ne 20 maj ne Sadler,s Wells, ketu duhet prit nga fundi vitit, flitet se po punon per nje komande te Opera de Paris. kjo s'te pengon, mund te vish kur te dush ketu :)

----------


## katana

Preljocaj krijon Urrejtjen në Festivalin e Baletit në Monpelje

Gjuha fisnore e Angjelin Preljocajt 


Ariane Bavelier

Vitin e shkuar, me Pranë përvojës së jetës, Angjelin Preljocaj paraqiti parajsën e tij. Me N-në  kupto urrejtje (N-shqiptohet en, që do të thotë urrejtje)  këtë stinë ai jep ferrin e tij. Të dyja pjesët funksionojnë si një diptik. Near Life Experience ishte po aq qiellore, e këndshme, e shkëlqyeshme, e paqtë sa dhe N që i dedikohet një caku të përshtatshëm. Eshtë një vepër që e kam shkruar me Granular Synthesis, thotë Angjelin Preljocaj.
Për tre vjet, koreografi, i topitur do të zbulonte, punën e këtyre artistëve audiovizualë: Ata vendosin një korrelacion intensiv ndërmjet tingullit dhe figurës, ndërtojnë instalacione gjigante me ekranin dhe tingullin. Në këtë mënyrë ata ftojnë njerëzit të përfitojnë duke jetuar një përvojë thuajse fizike, se sa thjesht të shohin një film a një video. Emocionalisht është tejet e fortë, sa unë doja të ballafaqoja me të baletin. Të shihja nëse kërcimi gëlltitej apo këndellej.
Për ta bërë këtë, Angjelini zgjodhi një temë që po e punon prej një kohe të gjatë: përse njerëzit, në vend që të zgjidhin problemet e tyre në dyluftime oratorike, i dorëzohen qëllimit për ta eliminuar tjetrin fizikisht. Eshtë diçka që në historinë e njerëzimit qarkullon në mënyrë permanente dhe të pafrenueshme, përballë maleve me telashe. Më së pari, bëhet fjalë për trupin: për të mohuar trupin e tjetrit, për ta torturuar, poshtëruar, gjymtuar, asgjësuar, duke zhdukur gjithë gjurmët. Dhe derisa qytetërimi të gdhendet, në kundërshtim me këto trajtime që duken gjithnjë e më barbare.
Gjatë gjithë përpunimit të këtij projekti, Angjelini bashkëpunon me Granular Synthesis. Nëpërmjet kompjuterit ata tërheqin lëvizjen e balerinëve që rivendosen në një motor të videolojërave për të krijuar personazhe virtualë. Ndërkaq, pak nga pak, përdorimi i imazheve kufizohet: ato theksojnë vetëm disa momente kërcimi.
Përveç kësaj, kemi të bëjmë përsëri me balet apo me një gjuhë fisnore lufte?, pyet veten Preljocaj. Muzika, nga ana tjetër është e gjithëpranishme, duke e çuar spektatorin në një spirale skëterrore: Nuk kam bërë asgjë për të zbutur diskutimin. Kam dashur të tregoj tmerrin dhe atë çka është e pandreqshme, sepse e gjitha kjo e shtyn secilin të tërhiqet në vetvete për të mësuar, për të reflektuar. 
E bëra këtë shfaqje, sepse ajo flet për një gjendje të trupit dhe sepse baleti nuk është mjeti i vetëm për të ilustruar legjendat. Ai duhet të prekë çështjet më të rëndësishme të njerëzimit.
N-urrjetja- do të kthehet në Aix en Province dhe në Paris ku do të qëndrojë për dy javë në Chaillot, teatër ku Preljocaj nuk është ngjitur kurrë. Pastaj, koreografi mendon të shtijë në dorë Medean. Të realizojë një krijim mbi këtë temë për Baletin e Operës së Parisit. Në shumicën e Medeave që kam parë, fëmijët përfshihen fare pak, janë trajtuar sikur të kenë vetëm kyçet e kashtës. Këtë herë, do të doja që ata të rikthehen në dramaturgji sepse kjo mund të jetë me të vërtetë prekëse.
Le Figaro

----------


## pagan

kata N = urrejtje (haine ne frengjisht) eshte vetem loje fjalesh EN (shqiptohet N-ja ne frengjisht) = HAINE (qe afersisht shqiptohet po en) jo se ka kuptim te vertete. psh si kasete = K7 (ka + sete). ne fregjisht ka shume sajime te tilla origjinale te llojit.


ça bo ti iher, e pe ate çfaqjen ne londer, apo jo.

----------


## liliella

urra me ne fund  Angjelini kthehet ne NEW YORK me shfaqen NEAR LIFE EXPERIENCE !!!

tek po i hidhja nje sy Village Voice ne nje qosh te vogel ishte reklama nga BAM 2004 Next Wave Festival. 


Ballet Prelocaj 
Known for technically dazzling modern work, Prelocaj presents this U.S premiere, set to music by electro pop duo Air. 

Near Life Experience BAM HOWARD GILMAN OPERA HOUSE , PETER JAY SHARP BUILDING, 30 Lafayette AVe 
Nov 3 @ 8pm/ Nov 4-6 @ 7:30 pm 
tickets $ 20,45

----------


## pagan

ndersa une pata rastin, fatin, por edhe nderin te shoh çfaqjen e tij te re, per opera de paris , ne palais garnier (première mondiale), "Le songe de Medée". emocionale, dekor shume i bukur modern me ca kova te varura teneqeje ne sfond, ne ajer por dhe shperndara ne shesh, balerinat etoile qe prelocaj i quan "ferrari" ne krahasim me te trupes se tij. 

tek libri (le programe) qe shitej ne teater, ka ca fotografi interesante, dhe disa artikuj po ashtu, njeri nga te cilet, "Le cousin des anges" (farefis i engjejve) bere nga kadareja dhe qe i perkushtohet preljocajt. ne fakt eshte nje perzgjedhje prej nje librit; J. Bollack, I. Kadaré, B. Paulino-Neto, ANGELIN PRELJOCAJ (extraits), Armand COLIN 1992.

artikulli fillon me nje dedikim te preljocajt per kadarene:

Aujourd'hui encore des hommes comme Ismail Kadaré s'aventurent inexorablement dans des zones d'ombre et de doute pour y puiser la lumiere.  Angelin Preljocaj. 

pak a shume ne shqip:

akoma sot, tipa si kadare, pashmangshem rrezikojne e bredhin neper zonat e erresires dhe dyshimit per te na prure driten. preljocaj.

----------


## liliella

u kenaqem mbreme 

ja vlente , kishte kohe qe e prisnim , me ne fund arritem ta shohim. 70 min , nisi me nje orgazme dhe perfundoi me nje BAM sa na ngriu gjaku. 

salla plot!!!

ti orno gjithmon nje hap perpara.  :*djallush

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

AH ju lumte juve sikur te kisha qene dhe une aty ... jam nje fanse e djegur lol

----------

